# Hello motorhome lovers



## Nogger (Jan 26, 2009)

my name is Nogger an english guy living in Belgium,owner of a 2008 Adriatik S690,travel to the uk 3 to 4 times a year If i can be of any assistance to any of you that are planning a trip to this part of europe,then please if i can help please fire away.

kind regards 

nogger


----------



## Hymerman (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Nogger, Welcome to the site!  I'm pretty new myself, but most of the people seem friendly and full of useful advice and you can always find a different point of view.  Hope you find the site as useful as I have...

All the best Andy


----------



## Nogger (Jan 26, 2009)

Hymerman said:


> Hi Nogger, Welcome to the site!  I'm pretty new myself, but most of the people seem friendly and full of useful advice and you can always find a different point of view.  Hope you find the site as useful as I have...
> 
> All the best Andy


thanks andy,much appreciated 

regards nogger


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 26, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome to the wildys
great lot on here mine of information'

weez
Tony


----------



## nowhereman (Jan 26, 2009)

Nogger said:


> my name is Nogger an english guy living in Belgium,owner of a 2008 Adriatik S690,travel to the uk 3 to 4 times a year If i can be of any assistance to any of you that are planning a trip to this part of europe,then please if i can help please fire away.
> 
> kind regards
> 
> nogger


Nice offer Nogger welcome aboard


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 26, 2009)

welcome nogger, you will find lots of info on this site, enjoy.

Happy Camping


----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the wildside.

Regards Tom


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 26, 2009)

hi and welcome to the wildys


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello, Good evening and Welcome. (Feeling in an Alan Wicker mood )confused:For those with long memories)


----------



## lenny (Jan 26, 2009)

Nogger said:


> my name is Nogger an english guy living in Belgium,owner of a 2008 Adriatik S690,travel to the uk 3 to 4 times a year If i can be of any assistance to any of you that are planning a trip to this part of europe,then please if i can help please fire away.
> 
> kind regards
> 
> nogger



Hiya and welcome Nogger, we already have a Belgian secret agent (Leo) working from your side of the ditch, I just wondered if you could stow him under the seat ,next time you visit the UK. You,ll find him wandering around Hoboken,near Antwerp (he,ll probably be accompanied by 2 Jack Russells)

Enjoy the site, I,m sure you will>


----------



## Belgian (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello Nogger,
This is a surprise,
And a double welcome first a wilder; second as another one living in this small 'apecountry' 
Where do you live in Belgium ? (admire your guts to live here )
Hope to hear more from you, and maybe w'll meet sometime 
Yours
Leo
(PS are you on the monsterrol of MI5 too ? )


----------



## Nogger (Jan 27, 2009)

ha ha ha !!!! I have noticed that there is another member on the site that is based on this side of the water,Hoboken - that is not far away from me here in the area of limburg (the best part of belgium i may add !!!! ) thats an english guy,s point of view by the way,I dont want to upset (the Belgian)with me being a new member of course,If i see someone with two JR,s on route to calais in april i shall stop,and store them in the garage area of my bus (motorhome)

 kind regards
Nogger


----------



## Nogger (Jan 27, 2009)

*English guy living in Belgium.*



Belgian said:


> Hello Nogger,
> This is a surprise,
> And a double welcome first a wilder; second as another one living in this small 'apecountry'
> Where do you live in Belgium ? (admire your guts to live here )
> ...



hi belgian thanks for the welcome,lived here now 18yrs so iam used to the so called ape country ha ha. I live in the area of Limburg (prov- Beringen ) can,t get my head around this site on how best to reply to the post,s i receive so i hope this arrives to you in the right catagory,off work at the moment so i have time to get used to it

speak soon i hope Nogger.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 27, 2009)

Dag Nogger,
Dat komt allemaal goed.  
If you don't like to post in public; you can always post a PM (see upperright top box)
Enjoy this mad wild site
Groetjes 
Leo


----------

